# picking up girls with social anxiety



## alex9498 (Aug 15, 2011)

Me, a guy with social anxiety, who doesn't really know what to say in conversations and makes everything awkward, is going to pickup girls!

The purpose of this thread is to show you how many rejections it takes before someone accepts you and prove that if I can do it, so can you!

I will update this thread everytime I approach a girl. Wish me luck! 

So far..

Approached 3 girls sitting at a table for 4, asked if i could sit next to them and they started laughing. didn't get a single #, conversation went very awkward. None of them showed any interest in me.


----------



## LK 89 (Oct 30, 2011)

good luck!


----------



## Vykan12 (Apr 24, 2010)

Read this and look to get involved in the PUA community if you're interested in picking up girls.


----------



## jayjaythejetplane (May 13, 2011)

I admire your bravery Alex.


----------



## Secretly Pretentious (Dec 18, 2011)

I think that's a great idea, Alex! Terrifying, but I'm sure it will be worth it in the end. Very inspirational. I'm behind you 100% and very curious about how things will play out.

I'm actually very interested in reading that book as a woman, Vyvan12. It's funny how I'm interested in dating/flirting/relationship/sex dynamics from both male and female perspectives. And yet I'm completely inexperienced because of my SA.


----------



## Emsipoo (Jul 13, 2011)

I'm just going to throw a little suggestion in here. Try to approach a female that isn't in a group, just by herself. I could see one of them in the group liking you, but too embarrassed to admit it on front of friends. Some people also still think being rude makes them look cool, especially when their friends are around. I think you'll get better responses if they're alone. Unless you meet them in a dark alley. Be wise as to where you approach them  good luck!


----------



## MissChief (Dec 28, 2011)

As do I, takes a lot of balls to do that.


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

kudos to u


----------



## alex9498 (Aug 15, 2011)

Emsipoo said:


> I'm just going to throw a little suggestion in here. Try to approach a female that isn't in a group, just by herself. I could see one of them in the group liking you, but too embarrassed to admit it on front of friends. Some people also still think being rude makes them look cool, especially when their friends are around. I think you'll get better responses if they're alone. Unless you meet them in a dark alley. Be wise as to where you approach them  good luck!


That is soooo true. Thanks.


----------



## jayjaythejetplane (May 13, 2011)

Emsipoo said:


> I could see one of them in the group liking you, but too embarrassed to admit it on front of friends. Some people also still think being rude makes them look cool, especially when their friends are around. I think you'll get better responses if they're alone. Unless you meet them in a dark alley. Be wise as to where you approach them  good luck!


I would say approaching women in a group will always add a competitive element. Even if the girls don't find you really attractive, they are for the most part vain and on some level will want you to like them the most. Another advantage of approaching a group of girls is that there are more conversational walls to bounce off. Less work is required on your part which helps if your shy, and you can let them do most of the interacting. Another bonus point from approaching 3 or 4 girls is that you have a higher chance of finding the single ladies.

Just my two cents. :blank


----------



## Emsipoo (Jul 13, 2011)

I suppose that's possible, that they may want to compete for his attention, but I am speaking from my own experiences, being a female with female friends. Obviously we're not all the same, but it could go either way. More females could mean more conversation, or it could mean even more awkwardness with them staring at each other wondering why his guy is sitting here. I'd still start out with the girls who are by themselves. I am also thinking from my point of view. I'd much rather have a guy be interested and approach me while I'm alone and not doing anything over a moment where I'm spending time with friends.


----------



## Gryffindor85 (Nov 7, 2011)

It's such a shame that it is hard to find girls by themselves in situations where it isn't too awkward to attempt to socialize.


----------



## jayjaythejetplane (May 13, 2011)

Emsipoo said:


> I am also thinking from my point of view. I'd much rather have a guy be interested and approach me while I'm alone and not doing anything over a moment where I'm spending time with friends.


So pleasing to hear this.



Gryffindor85 said:


> It's such a shame that it is hard to find girls by themselves in situations where it isn't too awkward to attempt to socialize.


I honestly believe it's only awkward if you make it so. Why can't you stop a girl in passing if she sends the right signals?


----------



## Gryffindor85 (Nov 7, 2011)

jayjaythejetplane said:


> I honestly believe it's only awkward if you make it so. Why can't you stop a girl in passing if she sends the right signals?


Because it's hard to recognize those signals.


----------



## alex9498 (Aug 15, 2011)

I have a goal to approach 10 girls tomorrow. I'll let you all know how it works out


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Good luck! I bet you'll do fine.


----------



## introverted loner (Dec 28, 2011)

I can tell your social anxiety isn't severe. I admire your bravery too.


----------



## jaymusic1992 (Dec 14, 2011)

more than i could do  thumbs up


----------



## Gryffindor85 (Nov 7, 2011)

AlexGleyzer said:


> I have a goal to approach 10 girls tomorrow. I'll let you all know how it works out


If you don't collapse like i would, you made a great accomplishment.


----------



## SocialAnxietyMC (Sep 3, 2011)

This is a tuff subject for me too. But really think about the worse thing they can say is NO ! Your a handsome dude, what helps me out at times is just not to think about it if they don't find me interesting so be it, it obviously wasn't meant to be. Good luck bud !


----------



## luffy (Jun 2, 2011)

keep it up!


----------



## Xande (Jul 18, 2011)

wow lol haha good luck, i wish i had that type of courage


----------



## determination (Jul 22, 2011)

No update?


----------



## NoEasyWayOut (Jan 9, 2012)

My friend, I want to share something with you that might help your social anxiety. I know, as a man that had social anxiety, I fell in love with almost any girl I met. I was insecure, needy and weak. The women smelt this right away. 

In approaching women, I now have no intentions and no expectations. I am simply talking with them, my eye contact and confidence my greatest weapon of seduction. If they show interest, I may steer them into my arms. However, I expect nothing. I have been hurt too many times to put my expectations this high. Smile, look into her eyes, breathe her essence in like an intoxicating smoke, if only to let her go. You don't need her, but touch her with your unique personality, and she may...be interested.


----------



## iKenn (Jul 30, 2013)

Good luck !


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

I am interested to see how OP's anxiety diminishes over time doing this, and how long it takes for him to become comfortable doing it.

Well played op though, takes some balls. Now you have started keep going till the end  - can you keep a count of the rejections and the point reached where it no longer matters?


----------



## mcmuffinme (Mar 12, 2010)

Emsipoo said:


> I'm just going to throw a little suggestion in here. Try to approach a female that isn't in a group, just by herself. I could see one of them in the group liking you, but too embarrassed to admit it on front of friends. Some people also still think being rude makes them look cool, especially when their friends are around. I think you'll get better responses if they're alone. Unless you meet them in a dark alley. Be wise as to where you approach them  good luck!


Yes, this advice is critical. I say this as a fellow lady. One on one interaction is key. Good luck to you sir & good day! I await your response one of these morrows...ok, I'll stop talking like that.


----------

